# Edam recipe



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for Edam?
Thanks,
Megan

ETA: Found it! I knew I saw it somewhere. 
Link to recipe:
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/112.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm glad you found that! I knew I had come across one somewhere and looked for it when I saw your post but couldn't find it.

Christ


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Inquiring minds want to know... what the heck is Edam? I assume some sort of cheese?

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Edam is kind of like Gouda, a mild semi soft cheese.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds good. Thanks Christy.

Sara


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

mmmm Edam is yummy. Heres some good onfo on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edam_(cheese)


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never tried it but it seems yummy. And if it gets mites it's Mimolette.(french canonball edam version) :biggrin

Either way, my family is big on dutch cheeses, so it should make nice holiday presents.
Megan


----------

